# CZ-52 restoration



## walz (Dec 6, 2014)

https://sites.google.com/site/cz52takedownandrestoration/

My link to my CZ-52 restoration, it was a basket case, the frame/parts was spray painted black, the grips were silver, and the slide was chrome. I restored it to the 1953 factory build. The frame was cleaned up and what was not period correct was removed.:smt1099

I hope someone can use the information on this restoration.

David Walz Gunsmith, FFL dealer
Wasilla, Alaska


----------



## walz (Dec 6, 2014)

:smt114:smt114:smt049I've been shooting this firearm and it's the cat's meow!

The trigger is slicker than snot, east to point and shoot! I've really outdone myself.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

walz said:


> :smt114:smt114:smt049I've been shooting this firearm and it's the cat's meow!
> 
> The trigger is slicker than snot, east to point and shoot! I've really outdone myself.


Congrats on the nice restoration.
:smt1099


----------



## Chris3425 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice, looks great.


----------

